# Driveway Haunt



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm putting together a haunt on my driveway and I would like to know what the best way would be to secure/reinforce the walls so they don't topple over. The panels will be made with plywood and either 2x4 or 2x2.
The space I have available for the haunt is 25ft long and 16ft wide.
Still working on a layout. There's a basketball hoop left of the center of my driveway that I plan on using to support my Queen alien. 

If anyone has any ideas/tips I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

I put a 16x20 foot one in my driveway also.been doing it for 4 years now with wood walls. have not had any problems with it blowing down. maybe the tarps that i use for the roof blowing off. we get high winds every year. 35 to 40 mph gusts. we put a corner brace on every corner outside walls and interior walls. also top braces between exterior walls and interior walls.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to some pics of the construction of it. You can go to the photo bucket link below to see a few more


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you! This helps tremendously! 
How wide are your hallways?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

I make my hallways 32 to 36 inches wide so a wheelchair can fit through if necessary. glad i could help.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That makes sense. I had a girl come up who used a walker because of her MS.

Thanks again!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm having a hard time coming up with a layout that will showcase everything I want but still fit within my 16x25 driveway.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

The layout seems to be the hard part for me too. Fortunately you've got plenty of time to figure it out.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Iuse pallets and rebar them in but I have grass to work around plus the pallets allow the wind blow through.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

You might want to visit your local library and check out a book called "The Stage Craft Handbook" by Daniel Ionazzi. The construction techniques for building sets and backdrops including supports is excellent.

While you're there check out a book or two on stage lighting. The right lighting does wonders.

When you think about it we're really creating a walk through stage set anyway. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

You may try Google Sketchup to draw the layout, I've used it a few times for different projects, including a garage maze layout (which I didn't build). Here is a link to a door system I would love to do, if I ever build that garage maze.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20812&highlight=Labyrinth+Doors


----------

